# sassafras and other natural drinks



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm trying to move away from commercial beverages and plan to experiment with sasafras and naturally carbonated drinks I can make myself. 

Ginger beer and sassafras tea will be my first experiments as I have both on hand, but I'm looking for insight on techniques and best time to harvest as well as recipes of interest. Also can the tea be processed in a waterbath and stored for later use?

I've made root beer from extract and simply used 2-liter bottles and let it ferment for a day or two. I've done some research and found about 50% of the recipes suggest using a vapor-lock device of some kind. Is this necessary?

Maggie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

This guy:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Ginger_Ale_Ag0.htm

can probably help you. I haven't tried it yet, but I plan to as soon as it's too cold to work outside (or I get caught up on other projects)


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had birch beer before, it's great. If you had some yellow birch (or I think black birch) around you could tap them for syrup to use. It has a wintergreen flavor.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

You might want to look into Kombucha and Kvass as other alternatives.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The air lock keeps vinegar flies out of the fermenting container and prevents excess air getting in which will also cause it to sour.

If you get some sugar kefir grains you can make a nice bubbly ginger ale that is healthy too. I haven't tried it, I've always used bakers yeast.

The Yaupon Holly is good for tea with caffeine. We discussed that recently on this forum. 

You can grow mint easily enough and chamomile is good.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

The onlyb yeast I can find over here is the super-instant kind (the kind you add directly to the flour), will this work?


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I've tried kefir, both the milk and water varieties, and also kombucha tea. The milk kefir was rather tedious to tend and doesn' t taste like the store bought varieties. Some people like it but I could never aquire the taste, the storebough stuff is still good for you and delicioius to boot.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

you do know sassafrass root contains bad stuff for ya. Thats why the fda wont approve it in drinks anymore.
But then they approve other cancer causing things which doesnt make much sense now does it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

SusieM, can you get wine making yeast? That is even better than bakers yeast. Otherwise the fast stuff works ok.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

pixelphotograph said:


> you do know sassafrass root contains bad stuff for ya. Thats why the fda wont approve it in drinks anymore.
> But then they approve other cancer causing things which doesnt make much sense now does it.


Do you have documented information on this? I just did a search, and found two sites that mentioned this in a discussion, but nothing with documentation. The other 30 or sites I found did not mention it, and many of them sold sassafras root or tea.

We drank a lot of home made sassafrass tea when I was growing up, as we had a large grove near the woods behind our house.

I also purchase Pappy's sassafras tea, I just picked up some bottles this week and it it still available in the stores. It does contain sassafras.

Dawn


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I don't know what is in sassafrass that is bad for you. My whole family has used it and never had any problems. As kids we would pull it up and chew the roots like gum cause we didn't have gum. Hot sas tea is great to shothe a sore throat. Now we buy it bottled in concentrated form, it is Pappy's Sas Tea in quart bottles. If you have roots wash them good and let them dry and put in air tight bags and when ready for tea boil some roots. Sam


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

What about "switchel" ? Ginger and molasses in a lot of water. ldc


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

> halfpint Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by pixelphotograph
> ...


Here is your answer to your Question.
I have picked wild herbs all my life to make my living and I'm surprized at what people are taking that is harmful to them called natural. I use many plants but U also know lots of plants that people say are good for you that can hurt you over time and some not too much time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safrole

http://www.deadiversion.usdoj.gov/chem_prog/advisories/safrole.htm

http://www.drugdigest.org/DD/DVH/HerbsWho/0,3923,552413|Sassafras,00.html

http://www.pccnaturalmarkets.com/health/Herb/Sassafras.htm

Hillbillybob


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

ldc said:


> What about "switchel" ? Ginger and molasses in a lot of water. ldc


I've seen some Switchel recipes with Cider Vinegar. I'd say there are probably several regional variations.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Hillbillybob said:


> Here is your answer to your Question.
> I have picked wild herbs all my life to make my living and I'm surprized at what people are taking that is harmful to them called natural. I use many plants but U also know lots of plants that people say are good for you that can hurt you over time and some not too much time.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safrole
> ...


Hillbillybob;
Thank-you for that information. They do say that safrole was banned for use in foods back in 1960. So how are they still selling sassafras tea (sassafras is the 2nd ingredient listed after water). I'm definitely going to stop purchasing this. 
Dawn


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

halfpint said:


> Hillbillybob;
> Thank-you for that information. They do say that safrole was banned for use in foods back in 1960. So how are they still selling sassafras tea (sassafras is the 2nd ingredient listed after water). I'm definitely going to stop purchasing this.
> Dawn


When you buy sassafras tea from a store by law the safrole oil hast to be removed for sale to the public. Now if you buy from an individual you will be getting the safrole oil in the sassafras.
Hillbillybob


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

I usually only drink wild sassafras tea one or two times a year. I don't boil my roots, I just leave the roots in a big picture full of water and let the flavor seep throughout the water while in the fridge. A much milder solution this way. Never knew about it being a fever reducer or bug repelant, but ma use to drink it periodically to keep her blood thin. I just drank it cause it tasted good.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

In the practice-what-I-preach spirit, last night I started a batch of the ginger ale using the recipe I linked to above. It'll be ready this evening, and I'll post the results.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Love to hear how it turned out.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I recently read an article somewhere about sassafras having bug-repellent qualities. The people who drank it were less prone to insect bites than those who didn't. Now if I can just find where I read that.

It's funny how so many people lived into their late eighties and nineties and regularly drank sassafra tea. Seems the FDA finds something wrong with everything you can prepare or preserve yourself while letting foods loaded with MSG and artificial sweetners dominate the market. 

Maggie


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Under normal circumstances, sassafras tea is perfectly safe for humans. Even by one of the sources listed above. 

As usual, the govt has banned something that has been used for years out of memory because if you forcefeed enough of it to mice in a lab in far higher doses than sensible or even likely, it caused cancer. Well, duh.

The other sources mentioned that safrole is a _precursor_ in the _synthesis_ of an insecticide and a _precursor _ in the _manufacture_ of meth. So I do hope that you sassafras drinkers keep all that in mind and make sure that you don't accidently produce either product whilst brewing your cup o'tea. *rolls eyes sarcastically*



> Safrole causes liver cancer if given to laboratory animals &#8220;in high doses and for extended periods of time.&#8221; This requires metabolism of safrole by the liver into other toxic compounds, though the liver also removes some of these compounds for excretion through the urine. *The overall risk of sassafras causing cancer in humans is thought to be low because it is only weakly active and the amounts normally consumed are low.*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

magnolia2017 said:


> It's funny how so many people lived into their late eighties and nineties and regularly drank sassafra tea. Seems the FDA finds something wrong with everything you can prepare or preserve yourself while letting foods loaded with MSG and artificial sweetners dominate the market.
> 
> Maggie



And enough of anything will make a mouse in a lab get cancer.

Angie


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Have any of you ever noticed that the FDA will not approve any thing that can't be made in a lab. And yes dill pickles must cause cancer because everyone who has had cancer ate a dill pickle at some point in their life. I agree that it is a shame that the gov allows all the chemicals in the food we buy. I know they used to allow foods from Mexico and other places into the country that had been treated with ddt. Yet they tell farmers here what plants they can put what sprays on. Makes no sense to me. Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

magnolia2017 said:


> I recently read an article somewhere about sassafras having bug-repellent qualities. The people who drank it were less prone to insect bites than those who didn't. Now if I can just find where I read that.
> 
> It's funny how so many people lived into their late eighties and nineties and regularly drank sassafra tea. Seems the FDA finds something wrong with everything you can prepare or preserve yourself while letting foods loaded with MSG and artificial sweetners dominate the market.
> 
> Maggie



I read the same article, I think it was in Mother Earth News. I've always wondered what the native americans done to combat mosquitoes and such, or if the pestilence came with the Europeans.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I wonder if you can powder sassafras roots then use the powder to make sun tea? I'll have to try that by making a tea bag out of a coffee filter.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://homepages.tscnet.com/omard1/jportac10.html

You might find this interesting.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Cyngbaeld. Lots of info there.

Maggie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

So is there any reason why teas couldn't be processed in a waterbath or pressure canner for later use? I'm not talking about regular black tea, but teas that are more seasonal such as sassafras, wintergreen and blends. If it's possible, would you add sugar before processing or after the jars were opened?

Maggie


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> http://homepages.tscnet.com/omard1/jportac10.html
> 
> You might find this interesting.


Very Interesting. One does need to pay attention and remember how long ago it was written though. Lead poisoning ain't fun...


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> SusieM, can you get wine making yeast? That is even better than bakers yeast. Otherwise the fast stuff works ok.


Thanks.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Ginger Ale report:

I made a batch of Ginger Ale following the recipe on the page I linked to above. I followed the recipe pretty much exactly, and my findings are as follows:

1. It takes surprisingly little Ginger to make Ginger Ale, especially when using fresh Ginger. I used one and a half tablespoons of coarsely grated but very fresh Ginger and the result was VERY gingery ginger ale. My wife thought it was much too gingery to actually drink, although I find it acceptable if not actually good.

2. I forgot to get a lemon when I went to the Organic food store to get the ginger, but my wife had a bottle of lemon juice in the fridge. I had no idea how much juice one lemon holds though, so I put in a 1/4 cup. This seemed to be the right amount.

3. I used a high quality bakers yeast.

4. I heated the water (warm to the touch - too hot would kill the yeast) before I filled the bottle on the theory that the warmth would make the yeast work faster. It did. I put the cap on about 9:30 PM on Sunday and by 3PM Monday the bottle was rock hard and I stuck it in the fridge. In my opinion, it had just the right amount of fizz.

5. I used organic, pure cane sugar. This was probably overkill, I know, but if I wanted 'ordinary' Ginger Ale, I'd go buy a bottle of Canada Dry. As per the recipe, I used just over a cup. The result was a drink that was sweet but not too sweet. I'm happy with the level.

So the results were largely positive. I plan to make a new batch tomorrow using less ginger. I'd also like to try lime juice with, or instead of lemon juice. If anyone is interested, I'll post the results of these experiments


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm interested in the results, please post them on the second batch.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

NoClue said:


> Ginger Ale report:
> 
> I made a batch of Ginger Ale following the recipe on the page I linked to above. I followed the recipe pretty much exactly, and my findings are as follows:
> 
> ...


Please post the results! I think I'm finally motivated to go dig up some sassafrass roots today. The last time I thought about it the leaves were off, so I couldn't exactly figure out which ones were the right trees :nono: lol, I will do better this year. Does anyone know how I should dry the roots? Air or dehydrator? Scrub them before or after drying?

What about different leaves for teas, I know mint is commone, but does anyone harvest raspberry or wild strawberry leaves? Or jsut make your own teas? What do you use, when do you harvest, dry, how much do you use, etc

Oh, and can you make flavored sodas from fruit juice?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

We always just air-dried sassafras roots - which can be challenging in MO humidity sometimes. Shake off as much dirt as possible but we didn't scrub. Raspberry leaves, the same, although I use such a quantity now in tea blends (for us and others) that I usually just purchase them by the pound.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

PineRidge said:


> What about different leaves for teas, I know mint is commone, but does anyone harvest raspberry or wild strawberry leaves? Or jsut make your own teas? What do you use, when do you harvest, dry, how much do you use, etc
> 
> Oh, and can you make flavored sodas from fruit juice?



I used to make 'Three Mint Tea' with spearmint, peppermint, and bergamont (orange mint). The recipe was less than exact: Go out back and grab a handful of mint, trying to get equal amount of each - boil this, stems and all, for a few minutes, throw the mint away and make tea with the water.

I don't see why you couldn't make soda with fruit juice. There are two approaches one could take.

The first is to add syrup to seltzer water, or what is sometimes called "Italian Soda"

The second way is to carbonate the juice itself with yeast. Yeast is an organism that eats sugar and expels CO2 and alcohol. I don't remember all the chemistry of it, but basically what happens is that you put a 'sugared-up' solution into a sealed container and let it sit. The yeast expels CO2 until it eats all the sugar, the container explodes, or fermentation is stopped by sticking the container in the fridge. The trapped CO2 bonds with the liquid and is now fizzy. If you were to vent the CO2 (and also prevent Oxygen from entering) you could then let the fermentation continue with out fear of an exploding container and you would eventually have alcoholic juice or later, eventually, vinegar.

What the sugared up solution is, is up to you. The yeast just wants sugar and a comfortable temperature. If there is too much sugar and/or the temperature is on the high end, there's the risk of exploding bottles. If you want a sweet drink, you can always add sweetener in after you've killed the yeast.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was overheard talking about this to a friend and was approached by a man who said he made his own soda, ale, wine, you name it. DH has traded with him in the past, so I had no reservations when he invited me to come by and see what he had.

A few things like sassafras and mint soda were new to me, but the one that tasted best was a homemade cream soda that had been passed down from his grandmother. He has a book filled with recipes, many of which were experimental and offers only one word of advice: cleanliness.

He said that sanitation is crucial in he success of any process that involves fermentation. All bottles and instruments used in the process must be sanitized to insure that no unwanted bacteria enters in the equation.

When I asked about the possibility of canning homemade teas for later use, he recommended processing the jars for 10 minutes at 10 lbs. pressure. He also said to be sure and give each jar a "sniff test when opening and to discard any that smell "off." He suggested brewing a concentrated batch and adding water and additional sugar afterwards. 

Maggie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I put the second batch of Ginger ale in the fridge this morning. The fermentation went even faster this time - only 12 hours. I was skeptical but there was no arguing that the bottles were rock hard.

I made minor adjustments to the recipe, and I made two bottles instead of one. The first bottle was made using a little less Ginger to suit my wife's taste. The second was made with a full compliment of ginger, but less juice, half of which was lime juice. Also, in both bottles, I put the grated ginger in an unbleached cotton bag (the kind sold in fancy tea shops)

In consuming the first batch of g-a, I discovered that the flavors were not uniformly distributed. The ginger flavors were mainly at the top while the lemon flavor was concentrated at the bottom. To combat that in this batch, I turned the bottles every hour that I was awake. I also plan to leave them in the 'cool' stage with frequent turnings before open - I probably won't open them until Saturday evening or Sunday.

In the interest of draining the bottle faster, I brought it in to work. Everyone who tried it claimed to like it and had ideas for other kinds of soda I might try. One woman promised me all the grapes I could carry next year.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Do you think I could use juice bottles instead of soda bottles? We don't drink soda and I don't have access to any. There aren't many threads on a juice bottle neck, do you think there may be a problem with them coming unscrewed or blowing out easier.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

magnolia - do you think the co-worker would share the Cream Soda recipe?

Sounds good to me.

Angie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

lacyj said:


> Do you think I could use juice bottles instead of soda bottles? We don't drink soda and I don't have access to any. There aren't many threads on a juice bottle neck, do you think there may be a problem with them coming unscrewed or blowing out easier.



I wouldn't try using glass unless it was really thick. If a plastic bottle explodes, it'll make a mess - if a glass bottle explodes, it could very well kill you. Maybe, if you were using a thick glass bottle like a beer bottle, it would be OK, but anything less than that, I wouldn't try.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

NoClue said:


> I wouldn't try using glass unless it was really thick. If a plastic bottle explodes, it'll make a mess - if a glass bottle explodes, it could very well kill you. Maybe, if you were using a thick glass bottle like a beer bottle, it would be OK, but anything less than that, I wouldn't try.


I was going to use PLASTIC juice bottles in about 1/2 gallon size. That's the only large plastic bottles I have around the house. It would kind of defeat the purpose of making HM soda, if I had to BUY and DRINK the store bought, just to get the bottles.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> magnolia - do you think the co-worker would share the Cream Soda recipe?


I asked if I could stop by and copy a few recipes and he said it was OK. So hopefully I can get by there this weekend.

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great - I'll be checking the thread for that late weekend or early next week.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Juice bottles are heavier plastic and work great.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Hey thanks, I'm hoping to try some real soon. Has anyone rebottled soda into clamp-top beer bottles? Maybe, after it has been in the frig. awhile?


----------



## OneCrazyRat (Sep 12, 2007)

..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

OneCrazyRat said:


> The Leading death of white mice is FDA laborotory Scientists....




:baby04:  :baby04: By OCR, I think you've got it! :dance:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Notes on my second batch of ginger ale:

I made two bottles this time - one with the original recipe, but reduced the amount of ginger by 1/3 to 1/tbsp; the second with 1 1/2 tbsp ginger, but with the juice of a lemon and a lime (as opposed to 1/4 cup of lemon juice in the previous recipe).

Additionally, I turned the bottles hourly during the 'warm' stage and daily during the 'cold' stage; I let the bottles age in the cold stage for 48 hours before opening. (Actually, for the second bottle it was more like 96 hours). My wife didn't like the first bottle I opened (less ginger, lemon only) as much as the second: her solution is the ginger of the first bottle, with the lemon lime of the second.

The results were a much 'lighter' ale in both cases, and much drier in the second case. I had a bottle of Canada Dry over the weekend, and found it heavy and chmeically by contrast. My personal Ginger Ale recipe is now something like this:

1 tbsp fresh grated Ginger
1 cup of Sugar
Juice of 1/2 lemon
Juice of 1/2 lime
1/4 tsp. yeast
Water to make 2 liters

Tonight I plan to begin experimenting with other flavors of soda: Mint, Lemon and/or lime, vanilla, and grape. I also plan to try Champagne yeast.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

No Clue - you're beginning to make me think I need to try some of this. I love the reports of your experiments.

I do have an empty 2 liter drink bottle... may just have to save it until payday for the rest of the ingredients.

Angie


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Greatly enjoying this thread as it brought back delightful memories!

30 years ago *gasp I just felt myself get older*... My Mom used to always make homemade rootbeer and ginger beer.

I remember we had a large bathroom and the wall would be lined with Baby Duck bottles (I was born in Canada and that was a nice cheap wine) Sparkling baby duck! 

The bottles were tall and green and had plastic corks. 
We all knew that when we heard those corks hit the ceiling..that the "beer" was ready. At that point my Mom would refrigerate them and then for some reason they didn't blow their cork.

Wow was that awesome beer. I'll have to write my siblings and ask them if anyone kept her recipes!

Thanks for the awesome memories!

Until I get those recipes, I'll keep sipping my sassafras iced teas 

Blessings to all,
Tamar


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got a bottle of my own recipe in the fridge as of this morning based on spearmint and lime. I'll let y'all know how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

As promised, here is the cream soda recipe:

5 lbs. sugar 
1-2 oz. pure vanilla 
1/4 - 1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1 tsp. yeast
Water to fill 5-gallon container

Mix ingredients, add water, stir and let sit for 5 minutes. Stir again and let sit for ten minutes. Ladle or siphon the mixture into 2-liter bottles, being careful not to disturb the yeast sediment on the bottom of the container.

Let the mixture ferment for 24 to 48 hours (until it feels hard when squeezed). 

Store in a cool place until ready to drink.

This originated from a recipe dated 1914 that originally called for the whites of twelve eggs, cream of tartar and honey. The man I got the recipe from suggested cutting the batch by 1/5 until you get the soda to your liking. He prefers alot of vanilla and said the bottle I tried was of a batch to which he added 3 oz. vanilla and 1/2 tsp. cinnamon in addition to the other ingredients. Lemon juice and a small amount of ginger can be added for an additional tangy kick.

He mixes his batches in a 5-gallon water jug which has been sanitized prior to use and uses plastic tubing to siphon the mixture into 20 oz. - 2 liter bottles which have also been sanitized. Bottles are sealed and placed in a warm (about 65 degrees) room until bottles are firm. They are then transferred to a cellar or refrigerator. All bottles should be refrigerated after opening.

He suggested keeping a notebook and only tackling one-gallon batches until you come up with a recipe you really like.

I'm going to try this one in the next day or so. 

Maggie


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

magnolia2017 said:


> So is there any reason why teas couldn't be processed in a waterbath or pressure canner for later use? I'm not talking about regular black tea, but teas that are more seasonal such as sassafras, wintergreen and blends. If it's possible, would you add sugar before processing or after the jars were opened?
> 
> Maggie



The dried roots will keep for a long time.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll definitely be trying the cream soda in the next few days.

My "mint soda" original recipe turned out wonderfully, like a light, dry, but fruity 7-up. My wife was astounded at how good it was. The recipe is as follows

Place 1 ounce of fresh spearmint (stems and all) in a sauce pan with 3 cups of water and 1/4 cup of sugar. Stir until sugar is dissolved and bring to a full boil. Boil for 5 minutes. Strain out mint and pour water into clean 2-liter bottle.

Add 3/4 cup of sugar and 1/4 tsp of yeast to bottle.

Add 1/4 cup of lime juice and 1 tbsp of lemon juice to bottle

Add warm water to make 2 liters.

Cap bottle and shake until sugar is dissolved

Set in a warm place (like the kitchen counter) until bottle can no longer be dented by squeezing. (All the books say about 24 hours, but for me it's been more like 12)

Place in fridge for 12-24 hours.

Enjoy


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll have to try the mint soda as I have tons of spearmint growing where it isn't supposed to.

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - I have mint growing almost wild at home, and I have sugar and vanilla and a 3 day weekend coming up.

Guess I'll have to try this also. (need yeast).

Angie


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

PineRidge said:


> Please post the results! I think I'm finally motivated to go dig up some sassafrass roots today. The last time I thought about it the leaves were off, so I couldn't exactly figure out which ones were the right trees :nono: lol, I will do better this year. Does anyone know how I should dry the roots? Air or dehydrator? Scrub them before or after drying?
> 
> What about different leaves for teas, I know mint is commone, but does anyone harvest raspberry or wild strawberry leaves? Or jsut make your own teas? What do you use, when do you harvest, dry, how much do you use, etc
> 
> Oh, and can you make flavored sodas from fruit juice?


I make my own raspberry leaf tea - great for the female reproductive system, and very safe even for pregnant and nursing women. I just pick the leaves while I pick the berries, dry to it crumbles, and put in a mason jar and store on my herb shelves.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Aren't wild strawberry leaves somehow medicinal too? I think I read that they make a good tea and have astringent properties.

Just finished digging or chiseling (lots of rock) holes for my clothesline poles near the edge of the woods and hit a sassafras root. Oh what a magnificent smell. Made the work seem a little less painful.

Found three small seedlings that I'll move into the yard before mowing for the final time.

Maggie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried the Vanilla soda recipe, and to my taste, it had too much vanilla. My coworkers like it a lot though and it moves faster than any other soda I've created.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

*NoClue*, did you use baker's yeast on this one also? How big of a batch did you make and how much vanilla did you use?

I'd hoped to have a batch made by now, but trying to get things taken care of before the killing frosts arrive. No work next week, so I should have a chance to experiment a little.

Maggie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I used the same high quality bakers yeast that I've used for all of the sodas I've made.

I made a gallon (4 liters to be precise) of soda and used 2 1/2 tablespoons - way off the scale, and in retrospect, especially after my experiences with ginger ale, I don't know what I was thinking.

The Vanilla extract I used was not of particularly good quality and the soda definitely tasted 'extracty'. I'd like to experiment with using the actual beans sometime

I played with the spices a bit also. In addition to the vanilla, I added cinnamon, nutmeg, and all-spice. I think in my next batch, when I tone down the vanilla, that it will be a very drinkable soda.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is just such a neat thread, with info that may be of interest in our new visitors and the ones that meant to give it a try.

Angie


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I am glad that this was bumped up. I will be trying some ginger ale and cream soda next week when I get groceries.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm attempting (once again) to get some ginger growing as part of my 'soda garden'.

As soon as berries are in season, I'll be experimenting with new flavors of soda.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My son makes ginger ale using a recipe that he has developed that is very similar to the one early in this thread. He usually makes at least 5 gallons at a time, and puts it in 5gal Cornelious kegs. Sometimes he doesn't use yeast, but uses his CO2 tank to carbonate it. He has made it on occasion for fancy parties and weddings for friends that are caterers.

Pineapple juice is a good addition to the ginger ale, adds some smoothness or creaminess to it. People seem to like it best when it is very strong with ginger.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since it's summer, and I saw someone asking about root beer in Homesteading Questions forum... I thought I'd find this and bring it back.

Angie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been missing my home made sodas and even my wife brought them up the other day.

Unfortunately, I have no garden this year to provide fresh ingredients. We moved to a small town and have been renting until we find what we want. Next year though, I expect to have a HUGE garden.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for bumping up this thread - I missed it on the other go-rounds. We made Hire's rootbeer from the extract when I was a kid, and my cousin still makes it for family get-togethers, but the ginger ale and cream soda sound really good. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw something that reminded me of this thread. Thought there may be some that would appreciate exploring it or exploring it again


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

NoClue said:


> This guy:
> 
> http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Ginger_Ale_Ag0.htm
> 
> can probably help you. I haven't tried it yet, but I plan to as soon as it's too cold to work outside (or I get caught up on other projects)



I like to make ginger beer using a "ginger bug" which is naturally fermented with lacto-bacillus. You take 2 tbsp of ginger and 2tbsp of sugar and put it in a quart canning jar. Fill up with pure water to one inch below the top. Stir or shake. For the next 5-7 days, add 2tsp ginger and 2tbsp sugar each day and stir. You will see foam and smell a distinct smell. 

On the 7th day, get a 1 gallon jar and fill 2/3 full of pure water and pour into a stock pot. Add 2 c sugar and as much ginger as you would like. I love it extra gingery so I add a large hand of ginger chopped well. Add to this the juice of one whole lemon. Cook for an hour and let cool to room temperature. When its cool, filter the syrup into the gallon jar and add the filtered "ginger bug". You have to make sure the syrup is cool or it will kill the "ginger bug". 

Let sit out on your counter for 5 days. After that, pour into plastic bottles (or glass bottles that you can cap tightly) and let develop fizz for another day or two. I usually do this in the fridge. 

Our family loves this! You can also drink it if you have a stomach ache.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Angie, thanks for bumping. I've been wanting to go through the process of converting some of my milk kefir grains to water kefir (some call it sugar kefir), so now I'll get started in a day or so.

Has anyone else converted milk kefir to water kefir? Here is the process I plan to use:
http://marly67.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/converting-milk-kefir-grains/

Dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thought I'd bring this thread up as forerunner's post talking about making his version of Root Beer, reminded me of this.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a look here as well. I love this guys site as he's always adding something to it. From making beef bacon to making rootbeer and more. 

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

What a neat thread--my ds14 just yesterday asked me if we could make a carbonated drink in a SHTF situation. I told him no we couldn't do that at home; stupid me for not looking up my answer.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I read the same article, I think it was in Mother Earth News. I've always wondered what the native americans done to combat mosquitoes and such, or if the pestilence came with the Europeans.


I always heard that mosquitos were attracted by the salty sweat on the skin of the Europeans and that the Native Americans didn't have as much trouble because they bathed daily, washing those salts away.

Also, I don't think that Native Americans ate as much salt. They were more likely to preserve their food in other ways, whereas Europeans did a lot of salting and drying of meats.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have made switchle and it is good.
I tried to make home made gingerale, it turned into alcohol.
I tried to make hard cider, it worked, it is good.
I tried to make chamamile flower wine, it is still aging, so I have no idea if it will work.

Tried a few kvass drinks, some taste like vinegar, some are sweet. I fell in love with kvass and drank it almost every day for a year....it rotted two of my teeth, so be careful, it is packed with sugar.

Tried kumbucha, and that stuff is not for me, it taste like vinegar water.

Had homemade rootbeer by the amish, that stuff is too sweet for me.

kefir is ok.

Home made ice tea goes a long, long way, and it is cheap to make. 

Homemade lemonade is good.

Nothing beats water though. MMMMM.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I remembered this old thread about making our own "soda" type drinks.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I remembered this old thread about making our own "soda" type drinks.


What a great thread and perfect for this time of year!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Bumping up


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My favorite and something I grew up on is dandelion and burdock. 

The flavorings are dried and ground dandelion root, burdock root, fresh ground star anise, fresh ginger and lemon zest.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone have a recipe for a dr pepper copy cat? Root beer will do but it's just not the same....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bringing this back to the top, for the new folks.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> And enough of anything will make a mouse in a lab get cancer.
> 
> Angie


and the way these mice are inbreed it is just a likely that the animal will be predisposed to cancer and a whole host of other ailments that they are blaming on environmental variables.

dean


----------

